# Around lake berlin 44610



## zack_n_court (Mar 31, 2014)

does anybody know about morels growing on the public hunting areas around lake berlin. New to Ohio and looking to start mushroom hunting. any tips of public places would be appreciated. This year I hope to find a lot. I have not hunted for morels this far north. I'm a Tennessee boy. Again any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## holymaverick (Feb 4, 2014)

there are a couple wildlife areas and state parks near you...I have never hunted that area before but was planning on it this year


----------

